# Suche alternative zu Hamachi



## eXentier (14. September 2010)

Ich suche eine alternative zu Hamachi, da ich ein Netzwerk erstellen 
muss, bei dem mehr als 16 Leute reinkönnen. Das Programm sollte also 
free sein, außerdem sollte es auch Netzwerke erstellen können, in die 
man nur mit Passwort reinkommt, also das der Benutzername egal ist. 
Desweiter(ja ich weiß ich habe hohe Ansprüche )
 sollte es ein Chatprogramm intus haben, ist aber nicht unbedingt 
notwendig, und außerdem wäre es gut wenn es auf Deutsch, oder gut 
verständlich wäre!

Gibt es soetwas überhaupt, oder sind meine Ansprüche zu Hoch?

Danke im Vorraus
eXentier


----------



## Onlinestate (15. September 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das nicht einfach mit einem  VPN  machen kannst, bzw. als Implementierung  OpenVPN .
Für nen Chat würde ich einfach nen IRC-Server (oder alternativ Teamspeak) im VPN aufsetzen, dann kann jeder seinen Lieblings-Client verwenden und muss sich nicht noch irgendeinen Scheiß installieren.
Hab es nie probiert, aber theoretisch sollte das gehen.
Hab grad mal geschaut: Hamachi macht auch nichts anderes als ein VPN ist nur eben properitär und integriert so Sachen wie Chat und Dateiaustausch, was meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn ist, weil es dafür bessere Alternativen gibt (IRC/FTP).


----------



## eXentier (15. September 2010)

Und welche VPN Software soll ich dazu nutzen?


----------



## Onlinestate (15. September 2010)

Wie gesagt ist OpenVPN eine Möglichkeit (siehe die Links oben).


----------



## eXentier (15. September 2010)

Wenn ich es installiert habe, und die OpenVPN GUI.exe öffne, startet zwar das Programm aber ich kann keine Einstellungen verändern und sonst auch nichts, oder funktioniert das von selber, und man ist schon Verbuden? Wenn ja, wie teste ich ob alles funktioniert?


----------



## Vordack (15. September 2010)

Als Hamachi Alternative kannst Du auch mal tunngle anschauen. http://www.tunngle.net/de/

Mein Tip um nicht gestört zu werden. Einfach in einen Raum gehen der nicht für Dein Spiel ist, also wenn Du mit 24 Freunden ungestört UT zocken willst geh in den Need For Speed Channel^^


----------



## Onlinestate (15. September 2010)

eXentier schrieb:


> Wenn ich es installiert habe, und die OpenVPN GUI.exe öffne, startet zwar das Programm aber ich kann keine Einstellungen verändern und sonst auch nichts, oder funktioniert das von selber, und man ist schon Verbuden? Wenn ja, wie teste ich ob alles funktioniert?


Die GUI wird nur der Client sein. Das ist nicht gerade eine One-Click-Lösung. Du musst dich schon etwas mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, wie man einen VPN-Server aufsetzt, konfiguriert, etc. Die Konfiguration erfolgt meist noch über einfache Config-Dateien.
Im Prinzip machen Tools wie Hamachi das gleiche nur halb-automatisiert. Dafür haste bei der Eigenlösung viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich weiß nicht wie gut die VPN-Integration von Windows ist, aber prinzipiell sollte es auch dort über Netzwerkverbindungen möglich sein sich zu einem VPN-Server zu verbinden.
Du hast auch keine Übersicht, wer alle in dem Netzwerk ist wie bei Hamachi, dafür kannste höchstens Netzwerk-Sniffer verwenden, aber eigentlich brauchste das ja auch nicht.

Was aber eventuell ein Problem sein könnte. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Hamachi läuft. Ist dort der Server lokal oder wird der vom Anbieter gestellt? Wenn er vom Anbieter gestellt wird (würde ich mir Gedanken über die Sicherheit meiner Daten machen) wird der vermutlich eine gute Bandbreite haben. Bei OpenVPN läuft der Server ja lokal und die Bandbreit ist durch den Server beschränkt, weil ja der gesamte Verkehr über diesen läuft. Aber wenn du von mehr als 16 Personen redest, spricht ja auch nichts dagegen sich einen Server zu mieten und den Server dort zu installieren.


----------



## rkawatzki (7. September 2012)

Hey,

verschiedene Hamachi Alternativen habe ich hier in dieser Übersicht gefunden: Hamachi Alternativen - Ähnliche Software wie Hamachi - Alternato. Hier sind einige solcher Programme kurz beschrieben und auch mit auch mit Vor- und Nachteilen bewertet.

Grüße, Ralf


----------

